# Glasgow Meet 05/09/2009



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

*Folks,

I'm popping up a new thread for this, as requested, rather than leaving it on the end of the old thread! :thumb:

****************************

Event: Open/Demo Day/Meet
Date: Saturday 5th Spetember - From 10am
Location: Premises of Carwashnwax/Chemical Guys UK - Glasgow

Address: Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang
Glasgow 
G72 7TN

****************************

So far we have the following in attendance:

West of Scotland RS Owners Club
Vxr Online
vRS Owners

and of course, members from 









Anyone is welcome, so feel free to invite anyone who will be interested!

I've added a list to the second post, please update and add your name if you plan to attend 

Remember, this is FREE, so there's no excuse to not be there!*


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5. ChuckH
6.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels :thumb:
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy 
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels 
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly 
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry working again


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there
10. Dave KG - can only make a couple of hours in the morning though


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

bah - ill be at edition 38


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What are the arrangements for demos etc on this meet - demo cars, what demos??


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> What are the arrangements for demos etc on this meet - demo cars, what demos??


At the moment there are not any set plans..

I think it will be a case that if people have questions then they would be dealt with on the day, as i know there will be a lot of questions from the newer folks attending.

I have had a few offers from members of the RSOC to use their cars as demo cars, but i'm not sure if anyone would be willing to commit to doing demo's on that scale, therefor i thought we'd leave it open, and go with what happens on the day..

If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions, pop them up, as this day is for everyone, so i want everyone to get something from it! :thumb:

I remember you saying that you'd just be back from Germany, so i hadn't asked you to commit to anything, though it will be great to see you on the day...

Anyone any thoughts..?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> I remember you saying that you'd just be back from Germany, so i hadn't asked you to commit to anything, though it will be great to see you on the day...


Yeah, unfortunately I dont fly very well - find it very nerve wracking and it kind of knackers me, so I'd planned a day off after I got back  ... Still, will be good to pop along a chill with folk for a wee while.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I really want to come and meet Tilly but I'm working,(though it never stopped me last time hehe) but I don't want to put my name down just in case. Should I bring my own sausages?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would come down...only I am at the San Marino MotoGP...

(just thought I would mention it, incase anyone has forgot!!! )


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

chisai said:


> I don't want to put my name down just in case.


The list is just to get an idea of who plans to turn up, so its not a commitment, so pop your name down :thumb:



chisai said:


> Should I bring my own sausages?


If you wish, but what would you need them for? lol


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I dont fly very well - find it very nerve wracking and it kind of knackers me, so I'd planned a day off after I got back  ... Still, will be good to pop along a chill with folk for a wee while.


Of course... plus i need a wee chat with you anyways, so hopefully i get a chance in between all thats happening!

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there
10. Dave KG - can only make a couple of hours in the morning though 
11. chisai 
12.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

OCDMike said:


> If you wish, but what would you need them for? lol


Wot, no barbie on the go?


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Your welcome to bring one... i don't think its been done before, but ts certainly an idea! :thumb:

Weather dependant obviously..

I'm sure people wouldn't complain if there was food going! lol

Just a little update, Davie from RSOC is asking if someone could help demo how to get rid of swirls, sure he would be fine with his car being demo's upon??

Its a black 3 doors Sierra Cosworth:










The count for attendee's currently stands at around 40+ that i know of just now...

Mike.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there
10. Dave KG - can only make a couple of hours in the morning though 
11. chisai 
12. Ross-1888


regarding the demo car, spoke to david today and have offered up my car for folk to have a go on there is also the black bonnet from previous. that its self is a 2002 vauxhall astra in black(off black ISH) ive gave it a once over with the dual action and some menz ip. but theres still a fair few scratches etc on it.

anyone else wanting there car to be used as a demo will need to speak to david i think?


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> regarding the demo car, spoke to david today and have offered up my car for folk to have a go on there is also the black bonnet from previous. that its self is a 2002 vauxhall astra in black(off black ISH) ive gave it a once over with the dual action and some menz ip. but theres still a fair few scratches etc on it.
> 
> anyone else wanting there car to be used as a demo will need to speak to david i think?


Hi Ross,

I'm doing most of the organising as it was me that set this day up, mainly to try and get owners clubs involved, so this is the first step!

Its good that your offering your car as a demo, that should be a good help!

I'm sure there will be plenty time to cater for most idea's and requests :thumb:

What car you bringing along??


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

vauxhall astra 2002 in black mate. didnt realise you were organising it mate sorry. was over at davids today and he asked if i was willing to have my car as the demo car as he didnt think there was anything in place for the day.

im not that bothed if theres going to be lots of other cars to be demo`d then im more than happy to miss out mate as ive said above was doing it just to really help out.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> vauxhall astra 2002 in black mate. didnt realise you were organising it mate sorry. was over at davids today and he asked if i was willing to have my car as the demo car as he didnt think there was anything in place for the day.
> 
> im not that bothed if theres going to be lots of other cars to be demo`d then im more than happy to miss out mate as ive said above was doing it just to really help out.


There's not been any arrangements, so i'm more than happy if you wish to offer your car :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

im not bothered itll be there on the day anyway so lets play it by ear if there is going to be people coming from owners clubs who want to have there pride and joys as a demo car then as ive said im more than happy to sit back and let them carry on.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

The owners clubs expectations have been set, that there will be demo's on the day. There has only been one request by them, which is to see how to remove swirls.

If you are offering your car as a demo car, then we will go with that, and should there be any further time or space to accomodate others, that can be dealt with on the day.

This way there is a certain amount of organisation! :thumb:

Does that sound ok, as i think that would be a good start to creating some kind of schedule/plans for the day?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't mean to interfere. But if there is a car being put forward I personally would take it. There is an Audi bonnet their. But full of deep RDS and the fact that it has already been hit with a wool mop with heavy cutting compounds, wet sanded twice with a DA. I would personally think it would not be up to the job of demo purposes. As you are more likely to strike though first.

Only a thought though.
Gordon.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Good point Gordon.

So we'll go with Ross's Astra, as black is a good colour to go with for the newbies, as it's easier to see the transformation


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

IF you want aa demo car I can bring my Range Rover along. Gordon's seen it and it certainly could do with a spring clean


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the offer, though we will start with the Astra on the day, and see how things develop as the day goes!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there
10. Dave KG - can only make a couple of hours in the morning though 
11. chisai 
12. Beany_bot
13:

Ill be there would be interested in using my car as a demo car, (what exactly does that mean thou? lol)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

47p2 said:


> IF you want aa demo car I can bring my Range Rover along. Gordon's seen it and it certainly could do with a spring clean


No Tilly will do John. :thumb:
Not that I dont like a challenge. But I think we might need to up the team on that one.:lol:
But much like the look of the old girl. She has grown on me. :argie:

Sorry for taking it OT.
Back to the meet.

1. OCDMike
2. Msherry21(Michael)
3. Stuart1164
4. rs200boy
5. ChuckH
6. Grizzle(Graham) + and his new wheels
7. 47p2 (John) Will try to make it along with Tilly
8. Caledonia (Gordon) Time is limited though.
9. alx_chung (Alex) Working so will try to make it down if people are still there
10. Dave KG - can only make a couple of hours in the morning though 
11. chisai 
12. Beany_bot
13:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I don't mean to interfere. But if there is a car being put forward I personally would take it. There is an Audi bonnet their. But full of deep RDS and the fact that it has already been hit with a wool mop with heavy cutting compounds, wet sanded twice with a DA. I would personally think it would not be up to the job of demo purposes. As you are more likely to strike though first.
> 
> Only a thought though.
> Gordon.


The other thing to point out with this bonnet is that its not really the best for demo of swirl correction as the paint is currently very deeply marked - it would demonstrate severe defect removal, it would need wool mop and patience, but as its seen this before as Gordon says, whether it could handle it again is another matter!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Ill post a pic of my light swirls tommorrow see what you guys think:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave
Do you think Scope would be interested in putting on a demo.
Might enlighten and educate a few.??


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Who is Scope?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

OCDMike said:


> Who is Scope?


could be the uk charity :speechles


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Arrrrrrgh just been reminded i've got a wedding to go to on the 5th, would have liked to meet up and put some faces to the posts. Might sneak along for an hour !


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this the actual unit? if not can you reshift the mark to the correct unit so I turn up at the right place lol:thumb:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=g72+7tn&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=13.701106,25.795898&ie=UTF8&ll=55.810756,-4.136653&spn=0.001589,0.003149&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Is this the actual unit? if not can you reshift the mark to the correct unit so I turn up at the right place lol:thumb:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=g72+7tn&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=13.701106,25.795898&ie=UTF8&ll=55.810756,-4.136653&spn=0.001589,0.003149&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A


thats the right place, but a few doors along towards the far end of the unit.

why do you always pick days im working!?!?! Sundays FTW!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Is this the actual unit? if not can you reshift the mark to the correct unit so I turn up at the right place lol:thumb:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=g72+7tn&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=13.701106,25.795898&ie=UTF8&ll=55.810756,-4.136653&spn=0.001589,0.003149&t=h&z=18&iwloc=A


Yes as Sandro said. Right place.
Thats is the blacksmiths unit that is marked. Then there is the upholstery unit then Carwashnwax..
:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm estimating at the moment that there are around 50-60 people i am aware of that will be popping along to this from various clubs!

Gonna be a great day i think...

There are going to be a fair few there that are keen to learn more and hopefully we can put on a good show!

Just thought i'd give a little update!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

OCDMike said:


> I'm estimating at the moment that there are around 50-60 people i am aware of that will be popping along to this from various clubs!
> 
> Gonna be a great day i think...
> 
> ...


emmm... Ive had a look on google earth and it sure doesnt look like it will accomadate that many cars? Is this a case of bitting off more than you can chew?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Generally not everyone is there at the same time and visits are spread throughout the day, so there should be plenty of room.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

chisai said:


> Generally not everyone is there at the same time and visits are spread throughout the day, so there should be plenty of room.


Hope so because thats alot of cars! lol


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ill get the demo car prepped up for the day ( looking out the brushes to start the inflicting swirls)
lol this looks like its going to e a good day


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a fair point, but if the parking runs out, there are places nearby.

It looks smaller on the map to in my opinion.. You can get a fair few car in there..



ross-1888 said:


> ill get the demo car prepped up for the day ( looking out the brushes to start the inflicting swirls)
> lol this looks like its going to e a good day


I've got an old sponge sitting outside if you like...


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Plenty of room for cars dont worry about space :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive never been to a detailing meet, what can i expect? Might sound silly to you but will I be able to wash my car? Ill bring all my stuff anyway, all ill need is some warm water.

Ive also bought some clay (sonus exrta fine green) as I have never clayed my car before I was hoping someone might point me in the right direction? 

Thanks guys, looking forward to it.:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Ive never been to a detailing meet, what can i expect? Might sound silly to you but will I be able to wash my car? Ill bring all my stuff anyway, all ill need is some warm water.
> 
> Ive also bought some clay (sonus exrta fine green) as I have never clayed my car before I was hoping someone might point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks guys, looking forward to it.:thumb:


You need the following:

Pack of playing cards
Change of clothes
An empty suitcase
And a packet of chocolate bus-quits (for me)

Nah, ignore that, i'm just being cheeky 

All it is really is, is a day where everyone gets the chance to see a few demo's (in the flesh), have a shot at machine polishing or other techniques they are unsure about, and a bit of banter.

We dont tend to over-plan it, just go with what happens on the day.

You also can get advice from pro's who really know their sheeet...

It's always a good day, i've always enjoyed it.

But, it aint really a day for everyone to clean their cars (partly considering the weather), and due to there would be 50 odd folk wanting to clean their car, and that isn't really possible, especially (cost wise) as its a free event!

:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

OCDMike said:


> You need the following:
> 
> Pack of playing cards
> Change of clothes
> ...


very good reply :thumb:^^^^^


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

What time is event on till ? And will the shop be open for business ?


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

mellowfellow said:


> What time is event on till ? And will the shop be open for business ?


It's normally on til mid afternoon, though depends on how long things go on 

And yes, you can purchase whilst there..

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Think Billy is towing along with me Mike well he invited himself earlier lol.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

gah! 

too busy trying to get my car clean on saturday, about the only sunny day we'll get i hope.

will have a garage to myself tho, so it's not too bad


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Think Billy is towing along with me Mike well he invited himself earlier lol.


How long is your tow rope?? lol :lol:

Bcos I was relying on him, but fingers crossed, my car should be fixed by then, as long as my parts arrive tomorrow 

One of my ignition leads is knack'd.. So I treated myself to a nice set of NGK sparkies, and Magnecor leads..

.. well, I'd be as well replacin the lot...

Lmao


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> How long is your tow rope?? lol :lol:
> 
> Bcos I was relying on him, but fingers crossed, my car should be fixed by then, as long as my parts arrive tomorrow
> 
> ...


Ah ok lol best of luck, i'm in the same predicament needing tires for the new wheels


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Ah ok lol best of luck, i'm in the same predicament needing tires for the new wheels


Well, funny you mention tyres, not far off needing them to.. At least they are only 14's 

I've got oil and a filter sitting here as well needing done.. Its like Project 'whatmyreplacinthismonth' Punto!

My car is trying to bankrupt me


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The weather forecast isn't looking good for Saturday and if it's wet I'm afraid Tilly won't be coming out to play  I would hate to ruin all the attention Dave, Gordon, Davy and Alex lavished on her. Did I tell you they were fondling her body parts and caressing her curves :doublesho :doublesho

However if the forecasters have bodged it up once again and the weather is dry then I will be more than happy to bring her along :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

OCDMike said:


> You need the following:
> 
> Pack of playing cards
> Change of clothes
> ...


If i arrive early do you think its possible I could quickly wash my car because once its washed I can move to a quiet corner and spend the rest of the day detailing her. Otherwise Ill probably not have alot to do and have to leave early to go home and detail my car which seems a bit daft.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> If i arrive early do you think its possible I could quickly wash my car because once its washed I can move to a quiet corner and spend the rest of the day detailing her. Otherwise Ill probably not have alot to do and have to leave early to go home and detail my car which seems a bit daft.


That would be something you would need to directly ask dave (Dave G) rather than me, though the weather report suggests that you would be doing so in the rain!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

OCDMike said:


> That would be something you would need to directly ask dave (Dave G) rather than me, though the weather report suggests that you would be doing so in the rain!


Ahh damn, so there is no space for cars in the unit? or my car anyway? I guess I could wash and clay it in the rain anyway:lol:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> Ahh damn, so there is no space for cars in the unit? or my car anyway? I guess I could wash and clay it in the rain anyway:lol:


Nah, there will be enough space for the demo car and really, with the amount of people likely to turn up, space will be needed inside, as i know i won't be standing in the rain! :lol:

But, i'm sure you could try to clay your car..


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

According to Met office, light rain is forecast most of the day. 12-14c. Winds of 12 mph.
Lovely!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

metcheck
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=glasgow


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a small taster for tomorrow. Chemical Guys will be unveiling a new product.
All members attending the meet tomorrow will be the first to see and use this new product. They can also be the first to own it also if they choose. Not available on web site so far.









Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

damn a pity im skint lol  cant wait till tomorrow now  12 hours roughly to go


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Doubt I’m going to make the meet tomorrow as I’ve got a stinking, lousy cold. 

I’ll wait until the morning to decide but if I don’t show you’ll know why.

Hope the weather is kind and have a great meet! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Doubt I'm going to make the meet tomorrow as I've got a stinking, lousy cold.
> 
> ...


Just bring a hot water bottle dude, ul be fine, and don't sneeze near me :thumb:

:lol:

Its cool if you cant, but would be good to see a familiar face... Sure its not gonna be the last one, so there's always a next time!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the meet guys, was good seeing everyone and picked up some good tips and gear!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Its was a great meet. Lots of new people their. Great demos. Despite the weather being pretty iffy, everyone had a good time. Thanks to all involved.
Dave seemed to be doing a roaring business in new drying towels.
Special thanks to Grizzle for the run down to the roll shop for breccy! Cheers Graham!

Steve.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great seeing everyone again.
Also nice to meet a few new faces and some lovely cars on show.
I have a few things to do but will try and get some pics up later.
Great turn out from the RS and VXR boys once more.
Nice one and hope you enjoyed the day.
Gordon.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I was bloody freezing.. but yes, was a great day!

Good to see so many new faces, and the cars that turned up were fantastic, was really impressed!

Big Thanks to everyone who showed up, and to Dave for allowing the use of his premises!


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

Good putting faces to the names on DW.

Love the sharing of all detailing, very good day despite the lovelly weather.

Hope to see ya'll again soon.

Going to Dave KG's next Satuarday looking forward to it.

(Hope he sober by then) :lol:

Stuart. :wave:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some pictures of the car on show.
Sorry if I missed anyone. But they where constantly changing. :lol:






























































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very enjoyable day today with a lot of people new to the detailing scene 
Thanks to Dave and Gordon for their demos etc and thanks to new customers and existing ones also 

How does everyone like the smell of GLOSSWORKZ :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> Special thanks to Grizzle for the run down to the roll shop for breccy! Cheers Graham!
> 
> Steve.


haha no worrys mate thanks for the towel and cleaner to sort those tea stains 

Next time i need to lay off the gas a little.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice to meet new faces and see some familiar ones too - good to catch up 

I _was_ sober, just a bit sleepy


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

So sorry i missed it, something else came up at last minute. Do you have these meets Quarterly or Bi-annually ? Would love to attend one in future , i even had my shopping list made up .


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

the meets kind of happen when folk generate interest there isnt like a set date as such. im pretty sure there will be another meet before the end of the year maybe even two if folk have the time.

again i would like to echo what everyone has said, thanks to david for the use of the premesis, gordon and dave kg for the polishing, claying demos etc. and why is it i drew the short straw and was landed with the washing im pretty sure i would much rather have been claying  shinex polisher is a sexy machine.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

mkv said:


> Its was a great meet. Lots of new people their. Great demos. Despite the weather being *pretty iffy*, everyone had a good time. Thanks to all involved.
> Dave seemed to be doing a roaring business in new drying towels.
> Special thanks to Grizzle for the run down to the roll shop for breccy! Cheers Graham!
> 
> Steve.


pretty iffy = ****e:lol:

Good meet thou. :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry I never made it along today. I had a phonecall this morning at 9.00am from my daughter to say she had an accident in her car which has been written off. It put a bit of a dampener on the day. Next time I hope....


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope she is ok, sorry to hear.
Never made it due to a wedding in Scarborough I had totally forgotten about, drove down early Friday for pm wedding , back up Saturday lunchtime.
Some cracking looking cars there as well, sorry I missed it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Sorry I never made it along today. I had a phonecall this morning at 9.00am from my daughter to say she had an accident in her car which has been written off. It put a bit of a dampener on the day. Next time I hope....


Really sorry to hear that, hope she is okay.

Next time for sure, we'll keep a parking space for you :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> the meets kind of happen when folk generate interest there isnt like a set date as such. im pretty sure there will be another meet before the end of the year maybe even two if folk have the time.
> 
> again i would like to echo what everyone has said, thanks to david for the use of the premesis, gordon and dave kg for the polishing, claying demos etc. and why is it i drew the short straw and was landed with the washing im pretty sure i would much rather have been claying  shinex polisher is a sexy machine.


And a great job you made also. Your the new wash guy. You would think you did it for a living. 

But stay away from the shinex. Its bad enough trying to get it off Dave but now I have an other one to look out for.

*Buy Your Own*. :lol::lol:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Nice to meet new faces and see some familiar ones too - good to catch up
> 
> I _was_ sober, just a bit sleepy


Sorry Dave,
I was just kidding 

No offence meant

Stuart.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

stuart1164 said:


> Sorry Dave,
> I was just kidding
> 
> No offence meant
> ...


:lol::lol: None taken :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> :lol::lol: None taken :thumb:


Thought you said ration his coffee next weekend and no cakes.:lol:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

caledonia said:


> And a great job you made also. Your the new wash guy. You would think you did it for a living.
> 
> But stay away from the shinex. Its bad enough trying to get it off Dave but now I have an other one to look out for.
> 
> *Buy Your Own*. :lol::lol:


maybe if i get lucky ill buy one of those machines but best wait till i get to a level that i can call myself good at it. not just average.

lol maybe once the student overdraught gers applied for i might but some more pads and stuff for my silverline one. where did you get the 3m pads we were using the day.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> where did you get the 3m pads we were using the day.


You have a PM. :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

o0o0o0o0o0 im popular tonight a pm from gordon and its not even midnight


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes they are both fine, a little shaken but ok otherwise..Thanks


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Thought you said ration his coffee next weekend and no cakes.:lol:


OMG!!

Not the ration of coffee & cakes thats a bit harsh.....Beat me instead :lol:


----------



## Nofastyerlast (Dec 2, 2008)

any plans for a pre christmas meet?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

theres nothing set in stone but im sure there will be something before christmas


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> theres nothing set in stone but im sure there will be something before christmas


I'll be wearing gloves and a scarf for that one then! lol :lol:


----------

